# Autopilot follow distance via right thumbwheel



## ootot (Mar 15, 2019)

I just got confirmation today that the AP upgrade I purchased was activated. While it seems to work in general, I've found that when I try to adjust the follow distance through the right thumbweel, the distance will show up on the screen but it won't adjust up or down. The distance is fixed at "X". It's only if I go to the AutoPilot setting in the screen that I'm able to make the adjustment. I recall when I tried the 30 day trial, I could adjust follow distance using the thumbwheel. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

A thumbwheel push (right or left) should decrease or increase your follow distance. Perhaps a reboot is in order?


----------

